# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Verkkoselostus 2007 julkaistu

## Elmo Allen

RHK on julkaissut verkkoselostuksen vuodelle 2007:

http://www.rhk.fi/tutkimus/RHK-f205.pdf

Liitteen 6 mukaan Kerava-Hakosilta-väli on todellakin sn 200/220-rata. Lielahti-Seinäjoki on edelleen sn 160/160 (mutta ratatöihin merkitty tason nosto 2007). Pasila-Tampere-väli on pudotettu nopeuteen 160/200, kun verkkoselostuksessa 2006 se oli vielä 200/200 (vuonna 2005 se taas oli Keravalle asti 140/140 ja loput 160/200). Väli Orivesi-Jämsänkoski on korotettu sn 140:een kallistuvakorisille (teoreettinen etu n. 4 minuuttia).

25 t akselipaino on sallittu Pasilasta Tampereelle ja Lahteen (+ nykyiset Kirkniemi-Hanko ja Harjavalta-Mäntyluoto).

Ratatöiden mukaan Keravalta Saviolle rakennetaan 5. raide 2007. Oli odotettavissakin.

Mielenkiintoinen yksityiskohta löytyy sivun 21 TEN-verkkokartasta: Kehärata lentoasemalle on merkitty rakenteilla olevaksi. Liitteessä 2 (pdf s. 86) on lueteltu Kehäradan liikennepaikat: Leinelä (Lnä), Ruskeasanta (Rs), Lentoasema (Len), Aviapolis (Avp), Viinikkala (Vkl), Kivistö (Ktö), Petas (Pet) ja Vehkala (Veh). Ratatöihin ei kylläkään ole merkitty mitään esim. pääradalle rakennettavasta eritasoliittymästä. RHK varmasti kuitenkin tähtää, että radan rakentaminen aloitettaisiin vuonna 2007. Ainoa mahdollinen este sille enää lieneekin valtion budjettirahojen jako. Ratatyöt täytynee joka tapauksessa aloittaa tunnelista lentoaseman alle.

Sivulla 12 (pdf s. 16) on mainio kaavio kaikesta byrokratiasta, joka on käytävä läpi ennen raiteille pääsyä. Ainoa poikkeus VR:n hyväksi tehdään sivulla 13 kappaleessa 2.2.2, jossa VR:lle myönnetään monopoli kotimaan henkilöliikenteeseen sekä Venäjän yhdysliikenteeseen (kuten asiaa koskeva lainsäädäntö määrää). Siihen myös viitataan kappaleessa 3.2.2. Myös VR:n on siis haettava kaikki tarvitsemansa ratakapasiteetti.

Sivulla 28 kappaleessa 4.2 on selkeästi kerrottu vaaditut päivämäärät. Ratakapasiteetin hakuaika alkoi siis eilen ja päättyy 10.4.2006. Ratakapasiteetti jaetaan 7.8.2006 mennessä ja liikennöinti voi alkaa 10.12.2006.

Muutoksia ratakapasiteettiin voi hakea päivämääristä 13.1.2007 ja 3.6.2007 eteenpäin 4-6 kuukautta etukäteen, kunhan ne eivät kosketa muille jo myönnettyä kapasiteettia. Myönnetty ratakapasiteetti on käytettävä vähintään 80-prosenttisesti, Helsingin ympäristössä jopa 95-prosenttisesti.

Sivulta 37 (kappale 6.2) selviää oikoradan investointiveron suuruus: 0,5 senttiä / bruttotonnikilometri. Ohessa pieni vertailulaskelma:

Yhden Sm4-yksikön paino täynnä on n. 130 t, joten investointivero sen osalta on 65 senttiä / kilometri. YTV:n mukaan VR:n perimä kustannus on 4,3 senttiä / istumapaikkakilometri, joten VR:n kustannus olisi 8,27 euroa / kilometri Sm4-yksikölle. Investointivero kasvattaisi siten VR:n kustannuksia 8 %. Ei järin suuri summa, mutta tuntuva kuitenkin.

Ratamaksuhan on vain 0,1189 senttiä / bruttotonnikilometri henkilöliikenteessä ja 0,1227 senttiä tavaraliikenteessä. Sillä ei suuria summia ansaita. Ratamaksun takia ei ole kenelläkään syytä esim. karttaa pidempiä sähköliikenteen reittejä ja ajaa lyhyempiä ratoja dieselillä.

----------


## KMT

Miksiköhän Tampereelle suunnitellaan laituri ja raidemuutoksia...

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Miksiköhän Tampereelle suunnitellaan laituri ja raidemuutoksia...


RHK on mielestäni pitkään suunnitellut lisälaituria Tampereelle. Sehän uhkasi jossain vaiheessa kaataa koko pikaraitiotiehankkeen, ainakin lehtien mielestä.

----------

